# Physical differences between dog and bitch?



## Codybaby

Generally spreaking, other than weight, are there any other physical differences between dogs and bitches? I know males are generally heavier but what about head, face, muzzle? Are there any characteristics that sometimes Tend to differentiate the two?


----------



## Ash

Generally the differences are the size of head and body. In general they will obviously be heavier and should be taller. My boys have more bone (thinker legs/tail bases) then the bitches. Although, I have seen some males that look like bitches and some mature bitches that look like puppies. I am not fond of that but that is JMO. Boys like to love you and bitches like to be loved. When altered a Golden with a sound temperament should be relatively the same whether they are male or female.


----------

